# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield Trophy Trout Report; 1/21-1/22/20



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Knock out two days in Port Mansfield, one we wonâ€™t soon forget. Knee deep Corky bite, cooler weather and thicker cloud cover from mid day until sundown.
All our fished were released to fight another day!

Jan 28-30 available.


----------



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

*Open dates*

With the cooler weather and good opportunity to catch trophy/PB trout, I want to open 3 date is February for anybody looking to catch a fish of a lifetime.
Feb 12-14th. We can be home before the Valentine dinner plans! LOL


----------

